# Polk rti 10 as center?



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I have opportunity to aquire some Polk rti 10's fairly cheap and am wondering if anyone has used one as a center channel lying on it's side. Any thoughts? It would obviously be a little overpowered as a center but would be matched perfectly to the a/b channels. Honestly, for the price I can get them for I can't buy the actual matching center(csi5). At the same time I don't want to use it that way if it's going to suck as a center.


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

Allot of people who setup dedicated Home Theaters use the same speaker for all of the front sound stage. I personally don't think you can have an over powering center. When I bought my speakers I bought the largest center in the series of speaker they had. My center has seven drivers and it is great. I say if your getting a good deal "jump on it". That is just my opinion.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

My concern is that the rti 10 is a tower array, and I would have to lay it on it's side. I'm sure the crossover in a "center" is designed for horizontal use, but in a tower it's for vertical alignment. So what would a tower sound like laying down?


----------



## Homethrstud (May 28, 2011)

The real problem
If there is one is where the sound waves are pointed from a tower vs a center. The cross over frequencies should have nothing to do with if it's on it's side or not. I'm am not expert, but I'm pretty sure I am correct. I would think that it will be ok. If it's not you can purchase a center and one more tower and you can use towers for your surrounds. That is just an option. I would consider the deal your getting on the speakers. I would wait for someone who has used a tower on it's side to give you their opinion, but I think it will be just fine.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Audition the speakers and lay one on its side at about the same height as you plan to use it to see if you can hear a difference or not.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kadijk said:


> My concern is that the rti 10 is a tower array, and I would have to lay it on it's side. I'm sure the crossover in a "center" is designed for horizontal use, but in a tower it's for vertical alignment. So what would a tower sound like laying down?


It was designed and engineered to stand up - Also, when you lay it on the side, your tweeter will
not be centered. It will be to the left or right, and you will miss out on a central image. Your choice,
try it if you want to.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks all. Decided not to go that route. I picked up 4 rti 10's for $125 each brand new. These will be my mains and surrounds. I'll just have to break down and buy the matching center on amazon or something.


----------

